# Attending 9/11 events



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I shared this on FB but wanted to tell my SM family about it. Tomorrow morning, bright and early Jim and I will be heading downtown to take part in Hand in Hand (their motto is Reflect, Remember and Unite) where we will be holding hands at 8:46 (the time when the first plane hit the North tower of the World Trade Tower). This 9/11 event will be held on the 10th because the 11th is reserved for families of victims of the tragedy. This is their website: Hand In Hand 9/11 We will be linking hands along the waterside of lower Manhattan on the west side and observing a moment of silence. I was also able to arrange to volunteer tomorrow afternoon at the WTC Tribute Center going through messages people leave there and cataloguing them.

As some of you know I volunteered for months at "The Gift of New York" an organization that gave families of victims many opportunities to go to various events like sporting events, theater, circus, etc. so that they could smile again. It was so rewarding and touching and I loved working directly with the families. I got to meet many of them when I brought tickets to the sites.

Hope you can keep us in your thoughts and prayers with the terror threats that are out there. The city's security has been ramped up a lot since last night's news and I feel they are doing everything they can to keep us safe. This is something very close to my heart having lost my friend in the North Tower. She was the mother to two young girls.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sue - thank you for doing this! I wish I was closer to New York and could help directly. 

There's a 9/11 exhibit right now at Chicago's Field Museum of Natural History that we saw last weekend - it is beautifully, tastefully done. There were a lot of parents there with children too young to remember and the parents were using the exhibit to help explain what happened and why this is such an important anniversary coming up.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sue you have such a huge heart, now I know why I love you so much, you always brighten my days and others.
I have been thinking about all of you and praying for God's hand of mercy on our country. 
I'd love to be beside you holding your hand and praying tomorrow


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Stay safe, my friend! Sending warm thoughts your way!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Sue, your message has given me the chills all over again. I have had them all day as I listen to the news. Please stay safe. I will be praying for yours and Jim's safety as well as our entire nation. This is a very sad time.

Love U
Lynda


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> I shared this on FB but wanted to tell my SM family about it. Tomorrow morning, bright and early Jim and I will be heading downtown to take part in Hand in Hand (their motto is Reflect, Remember and Unite) where we will be holding hands at 8:46 (the time when the first plane hit the North tower of the World Trade Tower). This 9/11 event will be held on the 10th because the 11th is reserved for families of victims of the tragedy. This is their website: Hand In Hand 9/11 We will be linking hands along the waterside of lower Manhattan on the west side and observing a moment of silence. I was also able to arrange to volunteer tomorrow afternoon at the WTC Tribute Center going through messages people leave there and cataloguing them.
> 
> As some of you know I volunteered for months at "The Gift of New York" an organization that gave families of victims many opportunities to go to various events like sporting events, theater, circus, etc. so that they could smile again. It was so rewarding and touching and I loved working directly with the families. I got to meet many of them when I brought tickets to the sites.
> 
> Hope you can keep us in your thoughts and prayers with the terror threats that are out there. The city's security has been ramped up a lot since last night's news and I feel they are doing everything they can to keep us safe. This is something very close to my heart having lost my friend in the North Tower. She was the mother to two young girls.


Sue, this brought tears to my eyes! I will most certainly keep you all in my prayers. Although I left NYC in July 2009 after 5 wonderful years, that city still very much has a hold on me. In my time there I watched the WTC site grow from a hole in the ground and slowly rebuild itself. I am truly honored to have spent several 9/11 anniversary's there witnessing the power of NY'ers in their pursuit to "never forget!" I hold it so dear to my heart and your post really hit home one of the main reasons why it is the greatest city on earth...the spirit and energy of its residents! Thank you for volunteering to help keep that spirit alive. I wish I could be there to hold your hand, but I will participate from afar by observing a moment of silence at 8:46am.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Sue, what you and Jim are doing is such a reflection of what loving and caring people you are.
I've already been praying for safety for everyone this week-end since news has "upped" the concern. However I do have great faith in those in charge that all is being done that possible be done to ensure this anniversary/memorial week-end will be safe and all tributes and activities will be carried out in peace. 
I truly believe we all must carry-on or "they-win' simply by making us prisoners of fear.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Will be right there with you in spirit holding your hand and all the others. We are still broken hearted seeing all the stories and videos of that event. I was watching at the time the first report of the plane hitting tower one and watched as the second plane hit. I was also watching before they started monitoring what was fit for the public to see. I will never forget those early images. This is our Pearl Harbour and will never be forgotten as long as I live. You take our hearts with you. Hugs,Edie


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Sue, that's awesome!!! Perhaps I'll join the chain. I'll have to pre register. Be careful coming down, sweetie. BPC will be pretty much locked down starting tomorrow morning at 8am. Be safe, my friend.

I volunteered, too. The day we were allowed to go to our apartment and retrieve some things, we went back to Chelsea Piers via a boat. As we were getting off the boat, people were clapping. I was mortified when I realized they thought we were rescue people. I kept saying, no, no, please no clapping. Steve went back uptown, I went back to Brooklyn to be with and take care of my Mom. The next morning, I took a ferry back to Manhattan and tinned my way through the police barricades using my Brother's Lieutenant card. I begged the Red Cross to let me help and they agreed. For 2 weeks I volunteered on the Spirit of New York which was docked right by my complex. I helped feed the rescue workers, begged them to sleep some, laughed and cried with them. The best feeling in the world was seeing my Doormen from my building come in for lunch. It was the saddest, yet, most gratifying thing I've ever done.

Today I went to the Law Enforcement ceremony held at the Police Memorial. The NYPD Pipes and Drums played. My Father was an original member {Piper}. It was great seeing the old timers. I'm glad they're still alive. LOL
xoxoxoxoxooxoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

My thoughts will be with you and all families that lost loved ones due to this horrible tragedy!!! Bless you!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sue, my heart and prayers are with you and all of New York City tomorrow morning. Thank you for all you have done to help others. And, Kerry, too ... I know she volunteered during the tragic events of 9/11.

Please pray for us who live in or near Washington, DC, too. I take the terrorist threats seriously. I've shared with Kerry that I honestly feel New York is probably safer than any place else right now. On the otherhand, I realize and understand that no place is completely safe. As for our area, unfortunately, I do not feel as though we are on top of things like New York City. I feel that there are too many roads and highways that lead into DC from Virginia and Maryland. 

I know we often get the message not to let this get to us ... go on with life and not worry ... but, my heart is heavy with worry right now. I am disturbed just hearing on CNN minutes ago ... that there is a huge amount of ammunition missing from Fort Bragg. I don't understand how that happens if we are really on top of things with security in this country.

My prayers are with everyone as the tenth anniversary of 9/11 nears. My heart and prayers are with all the families who lost loved ones in New York, Arlington, (the Pentagon) and Shanksville.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maggieh said:


> Sue - thank you for doing this! I wish I was closer to New York and could help directly.
> 
> There's a 9/11 exhibit right now at Chicago's Field Museum of Natural History that we saw last weekend - it is beautifully, tastefully done. There were a lot of parents there with children too young to remember and the parents were using the exhibit to help explain what happened and why this is such an important anniversary coming up.


You're welcome, Maggie. I heard the other day about all the traveling exhibits that will be around the country about 9/11. I do believe it's so important for school children to learn about it and never forget.


Matilda's mommy said:


> Sue you have such a huge heart, now I know why I love you so much, you always brighten my days and others.
> I have been thinking about all of you and praying for God's hand of mercy on our country.
> I'd love to be beside you holding your hand and praying tomorrow


Thanks so much, Paula. I know you will be holding my hand and I know your prayers will help keep us safe.


edelweiss said:


> Stay safe, my friend! Sending warm thoughts your way!


Thanks so much, Sandi. If I couldn't be with you in HH, I felt I needed to do something connected to 9/11 here.


lynda said:


> Sue, your message has given me the chills all over again. I have had them all day as I listen to the news. Please stay safe. I will be praying for yours and Jim's safety as well as our entire nation. This is a very sad time.
> 
> Love U
> Lynda


Thanks so much, Lynda for your prayers. I've been watching shows for the past few days and it feels like it all happened just yesterday. Brings all of the emotions right up to the top. Love you too.


RudyRoo said:


> Sue, this brought tears to my eyes! I will most certainly keep you all in my prayers. Although I left NYC in July 2009 after 5 wonderful years, that city still very much has a hold on me. In my time there I watched the WTC site grow from a hole in the ground and slowly rebuild itself. I am truly honored to have spent several 9/11 anniversary's there witnessing the power of NY'ers in their pursuit to "never forget!" I hold it so dear to my heart and your post really hit home one of the main reasons why it is the greatest city on earth...the spirit and energy of its residents! Thank you for volunteering to help keep that spirit alive. I wish I could be there to hold your hand, but I will participate from afar by observing a moment of silence at 8:46am.


Thanks so much, Leigh. I haven't been down to the site in quite a while. My son's high school was just a couple of blocks from the Trade Centers so I was down there quite a bit from 2005 until 2009, but I never saw that much progress because it was so huge. It seems it will be quite different now. Think where I am assigned to stand I will see the new tower one way and the Statue of Liberty the other. 


Maidto2Maltese said:


> Oh Sue, what you and Jim are doing is such a reflection of what loving and caring people you are.
> I've already been praying for safety for everyone this week-end since news has "upped" the concern. However I do have great faith in those in charge that all is being done that possible be done to ensure this anniversary/memorial week-end will be safe and all tributes and activities will be carried out in peace.
> I truly believe we all must carry-on or "they-win' simply by making us prisoners of fear.


Thanks, Terry. I can't even really describe how 9/11 has felt to me then and now. Still can't help but cry very often when I see or hear things about it. But I agree, they win and we would be paralyzed if we don't go on about our lives. I just want to celebrate and honor all the victims and their lives.


plenty pets 20 said:


> Will be right there with you in spirit holding your hand and all the others. We are still broken hearted seeing all the stories and videos of that event. I was watching at the time the first report of the plane hitting tower one and watched as the second plane hit. I was also watching before they started monitoring what was fit for the public to see. I will never forget those early images. This is our Pearl Harbour and will never be forgotten as long as I live. You take our hearts with you. Hugs,Edie


Edie, thanks so much for that virtual hand holding. I think that I will feel all of you there with me and hope you will let me represent all of you there because this isn't just New York's tragedy and recovery, it's the whole country's. I still remember how the whole country was as one following 9/11. It distresses me so much to hear all the political fighting and acusations -- we're one country...remember? We are not the enemy. Sorry for the soapbox. Hugs to you too, dear friend.:wub:


KAG said:


> Oh Sue, that's awesome!!! Perhaps I'll join the chain. I'll have to pre register. Be careful coming down, sweetie. BPC will be pretty much locked down starting tomorrow morning at 8am. Be safe, my friend.
> 
> I volunteered, too. The day we were allowed to go to our apartment and retrieve some things, we went back to Chelsea Piers via a boat. As we were getting off the boat, people were clapping. I was mortified when I realized they thought we were rescue people. I kept saying, no, no, please no clapping. Steve went back uptown, I went back to Brooklyn to be with and take care of my Mom. The next morning, I took a ferry back to Manhattan and tinned my way through the police barricades using my Brother's Lieutenant card. I begged the Red Cross to let me help and they agreed. For 2 weeks I volunteered on the Spirit of New York which was docked right by my complex. I helped feed the rescue workers, begged them to sleep some, laughed and cried with them. The best feeling in the world was seeing my Doormen from my building come in for lunch. It was the saddest, yet, most gratifying thing I've ever done.
> 
> ...


Kerry - we have to show up to the sign in tables between 7:30 and 8am and we were told to bring our e-mail confirmations with us and IDs. We're taking the subways. Since I signed up two weeks ago and Jim signed up today (how guy is that???) I'm in zone A and he's in Zone C so we'll take the subway most of the way down together and meet after the event. I think I'll go uptown until the volunteer event since it will be about 4 hours time difference. I don't know how late they were accepting registrations because they then have to assign you to a space.
Kerry - that volunteerism sounds so like you. I can just imagine how much you helped those poor, weary souls who were working around the clock at the pile. I know you gave them sustenance, warmth, love, laughter and hope.
And who can ever forget those sounds of the bagpipes played way too many times? Don't know how they could keep going... so very sad but so uplifting too. Love you. :smootch: Oh, if you don't do the event look down from your apt building and I'll wave up to you. I'm the little speck with red hair. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

mommatee said:


> My thoughts will be with you and all families that lost loved ones due to this horrible tragedy!!! Bless you!


Thanks so much, Tanya. 


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sue, my heart and prayers are with you and all of New York City tomorrow morning. Thank you for all you have done to help others. And, Kerry, too ... I know she volunteered during the tragic events of 9/11.
> 
> Please pray for us who live in or near Washington, DC, too. I take the terrorist threats seriously. I've shared with Kerry that I honestly feel New York is probably safer than any place else right now. On the otherhand, I realize and understand that no place is completely safe. As for our area, unfortunately, I do not feel as though we are on top of things like New York City. I feel that there are too many roads and highways that lead into DC from Virginia and Maryland.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much, dear Marie. We will try to be safe and not take any unnecessary chances following our inner voices. And I pray for all of you there. I've seen so much police presence here on the streets and my friend saw police with AK47's and dogs at Penn Station today that I think DC is just as prepared. I hope it's so. We too have a lot of ways into the city but somehow they have been choking off entrances down to one lane to check every truck coming in. I pray this anniversary will pass peacefully and that the world will somehow not fall to these evil forces out to harm us. 
I wrote in my journal on 9/11..."I think that the world as we know it will never be the same." And it's so true but I also think that things are better than I thought they would be. I had no hope back then and a lot of fear. I can't live my life that way. Please take care too, Marie. :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh Sue, I forgot to tell you I saw the play The Guys on Wednesday, with Sigorney Weaver and Tom Wopat. It was so touching.
xoxoxoxoxoox
I think I'm just going to join the chain on the esplanade in the morning. LOL

Oh yeah, I just told Marie and wrote to Paula earlier that I'm sad, terrified and happy all at the same time.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm hundreds a miles away but I am with you girls in spirit, I just can't stop thinking about all of you, my prayers are for all of you, you know I love each of you with all my heart


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

*holding hands and praying, never forgetting*

it's 5:41 AM here, the Lord woke me, I know Sue and Kerry are up and down signing in, I want you both to know I am praying for you, you both are so very special, I am blessed and honored to call you my friends. I know you will be holding hands at 8:46, I am here holding your hand praying 

Heavenly Father, we come to you with great sadness, our hearts and souls will never forget that dreadful morning that changed the lives of each of us. It's hard to believe there is that kind of evil in our world, people who are so full of hate that they would give their lives to kill others. Lord the souls that were taken that day are greatly missed, each one of them had only moments left down here, they had no idea when they woke that morning that this would be their last day, they were a breath away from eternity. They were taken from loved ones who miss them and would give anything for one more day with them. Bring your peace and comfort to each of them, as they mourn their great loss of their mom, dad, brother, sister, neice, nephew, grandpa, grandma, friend, spouse and soulmate. That day brought our country and the world down on our knees looking up to you, wondering WHY something so evil could happen. Lord I know you are in control of everything, you are the Almighty God, the God of Abraham and Issac you were there in the beginning and you were there beside each of those precious people who lost their lives, you are here now beside each one of us, bring your healing hand down on each one this day, heal our country precious Lord, we cry out Father may we never forget Sept 11th and the precious souls who's lives were gone in a instant. Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers, may you always keep your hand of mercy on the USA. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Matilda's mommy said:


> it's 5:41 AM here, the Lord woke me, I know Sue and Kerry are up and down signing in, I want you both to know I am praying for you, you both are so very special, I am blessed and honored to call you my friends. I know you will be holding hands at 8:46, I am here holding your hand praying
> 
> Heavenly Father, we come to you with great sadness, our hearts and souls will never forget that dreadful morning that changed the lives of each of us. It's hard to believe there is that kind of evil in our world, people who are so full of hate that they would give their lives to kill others. Lord the souls that were taken that day are greatly missed, each one of them had only moments left down here, they had no idea when they woke that morning that this would be their last day, they were a breath away from eternity. They were taken from loved ones who miss them and would give anything for one more day with them. Bring your peace and comfort to each of them, as they mourn their great loss of their mom, dad, brother, sister, neice, nephew, grandpa, grandma, friend, spouse and soulmate. That day brought our country and the world down on our knees looking up to you, wondering WHY something so evil could happen. Lord I know you are in control of everything, you are the Almighty God, the God of Abraham and Issac you were there in the beginning and you were there beside each of those precious people who lost their lives, you are here now beside each one of us, bring your healing hand down on each one this day, heal our country precious Lord, we cry out Father may we never forget Sept 11th and the precious souls who's lives were gone in a instant. Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers, may you always keep your hand of mercy on the USA. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


:smcry: Paula - that was the most beautiful prayer. I wish I had gotten it before I went downtown so that I could bring it with me and say it out loud there. Thank you so very much and I did feel your hand in mine. I really felt all of my friends from here were around me there. I was with total strangers (Jim and I were in different zones because he signed up late). And I made a new friend coming out of the subway station. And then she and I met the person next to us who said he was one of those "dust people" having lived down there, saw the second tower hit as he walked his dog and was outside when the first tower came down. We all hugged each other.

It was a very special tribute - so fitting and dignified and symbolic when we all joined hands at 8:46 and then followed with a minute of silence. I kept thinking how a minute can change people's live so radically. Only took seconds for each plane to hit each tower and as I read 12 seconds for each tower to fall. If only we could all turn back the hands of time. Mostly I thought about my friend Vita and her two girls waiting for her back then and I thought of the overwhelming loss 9/11 has brought to us and still does. And then I said a prayer. All in a minute. And at the end of the moment of silence applause broke out...as a symbol of "we're still here; we will survive; we're America." 

I'll post some pictures I took down there later when I load them. Next to where I stood in Battery Park, there were flags - one for every person who perished and each flag had every name on it. And the WTC Sphere that survived the buildings crashing down on it was down there too with an eternal flame.

I'm off again later to do the volunteer work. And I have to add. Wasn't frightened for a second down there. Just felt peace and hope.rayer:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i am across the pond in ireland ,it so hard to imagion what life was like 
on the day the world just stopped ,like lots of irish i to have friends and family in New york,i will be watching from a far , shedding a tear.
and thanking God for keeping my loved one's safe


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

What a beautiful prayer Paula. I will be looking for the pictures Sue. I can feel your emotions running all through me. I was with you in spirit.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

It must have been a beautiful moment, Sue, as well as sad and moving. I'm glad all went well.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

What a great event for everyone to still show their support through. Thank you for volunteering this year & in the past for 9/11 functions, I am sure it is incredibly rewarding but also emotional for you.

Last night my husband and I watched Dateline NBC about 9/11 and many parts of it were hard to get through and watch. I made myself get through it all because it is very important to know what happened and most importantly what the families are still going through on a daily basis, even 10 years later.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sue, I just saw some CNN footage from the Hand In Hand 9/11 event this morning. I saw someone that looked like you! Did you happen to have your beautiful red hair pulled back in a pony tail style?


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Sue, I'm looking forward to pics. How moving and so sad at the same time. You have done so much to help with this horrific tragedy, what an angel you are! I watched the History channel's segment last night on remembering 9/11. I wept and wept....


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sue, I just saw some CNN footage from the Hand In Hand 9/11 event this morning. I saw someone that looked like you! Did you happen to have your beautiful red hair pulled back in a pony tail style?


No, Marie. No pony tails for this girl but New York 1 got a shot of me. Blue shirt, red hair first panning shot. Here's the video:
Global Group Joins Hands In Lower Manhattan To Remember 9/11 - NY1.com


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

There she is! Sue...I see ya! What an emotional event to share in...and such a beautiful message. I love the wall of remembrance.....a great way for people to once again...unite and heal together.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Sue, I watched this (and many other events) on NY1 today. I'm sure it was very moving to be there. Heartbreaking and uplifting at the same time.

Paula, your beautiful and thoughtful prayer really touched me.

WE WILL NEVER FORGET.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> Oh Sue, I forgot to tell you I saw the play The Guys on Wednesday, with Sigorney Weaver and Tom Wopat. It was so touching.
> xoxoxoxoxoox
> I think I'm just going to join the chain on the esplanade in the morning. LOL
> 
> Oh yeah, I just told Marie and wrote to Paula earlier that I'm sad, terrified and happy all at the same time.


Kerry - did you make it to Hand in Hand? If so, Jim was probably near you. He was near the World Financial Center Wintergarden. I saw that The Guys was playing and really wanted to see it but was working those crazy long house last week. So many cultural events have been going on these last few days.


jodublin said:


> i am across the pond in ireland ,it so hard to imagion what life was like
> on the day the world just stopped ,like lots of irish i to have friends and family in New york,i will be watching from a far , shedding a tear.
> and thanking God for keeping my loved one's safe


Thank you so much, Jo. Someone today at the event was talking about how safe and secure America has been for such a long time while other countries around the world have had bombings and they mentioned the IRA and all the bombings that went on as I was growing up. It's such a horrible feeling to live in fear. 


lynda said:


> What a beautiful prayer Paula. I will be looking for the pictures Sue. I can feel your emotions running all through me. I was with you in spirit.


Thanks, Lynda. I felt all of you there with me, virtually.


Cosy said:


> It must have been a beautiful moment, Sue, as well as sad and moving. I'm glad all went well.


Brit - yes it was. It was quiet and peaceful for reflecting. Jim said where he was they were running a leaf blower and didn't stop during the moment of silence. :smpullhair: Ugh. And also after we were done, maybe 40 minutes later we heard some sort of terribly loud noises. Really scary. Jim said they had cigarette style speedboats racing. :blink::smstarz: What genius thought that was appropriate??


LJSquishy said:


> What a great event for everyone to still show their support through. Thank you for volunteering this year & in the past for 9/11 functions, I am sure it is incredibly rewarding but also emotional for you.
> 
> Last night my husband and I watched Dateline NBC about 9/11 and many parts of it were hard to get through and watch. I made myself get through it all because it is very important to know what happened and most importantly what the families are still going through on a daily basis, even 10 years later.


Thanks so much, Lisa. I watched Dateline last night too. I was so familiar with so many of the people interviewed and their stories...after all this time. I still know faces and names of many of those involved. Especially the firemen whose sons died and they came every morning to the site to help look for them. :smcry: I also loved Lauren Manning - she was so strong and resilient and I'm so glad she looks amazing now. What a brave soul but she had to live for her baby and husband. 


suzimalteselover said:


> Sue, I'm looking forward to pics. How moving and so sad at the same time. You have done so much to help with this horrific tragedy, what an angel you are! I watched the History channel's segment last night on remembering 9/11. I wept and wept....


Thanks, Suzi but I really feel like what I did just came natural. Basically I had to do something. I think the hardest thing that happened was when the Red Cross rejected any help from us, blood or otherwise right after 9/11. And they were really kind of nasty to us about it (used to be a few blocks from our home). So I worked then with the two local fire houses and my son even did a fundraiser that ended up getting him a national entrepreneurial award in 6th grade.:thumbsup: I was so proud of him. 


Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Sue, I watched this (and many other events) on NY1 today. I'm sure it was very moving to be there. Heartbreaking and uplifting at the same time.
> 
> Paula, your beautiful and thoughtful prayer really touched me.
> 
> WE WILL NEVER FORGET.


Linda, it really was very cathartic and one of those times where you wanted to be one with people. We will NEVER forget!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So I did my volunteer work for the World Trade Center Tribute Center today with my friend Marsha. This is their website: Tribute WTC Visitor Center
We had to report to a board room across the street from ground zero (I know our mayor wants us to call it the WTC but it is still ground zero to me and I think always will be). It was to be in a board room so I took a sweater along in case the a/c was too cold. WELL -- guess what building had NO a/c AT ALL? Yup, about 30 of us and we walk in and it's kind of warm and stuffy. Then we're led to the room to work and it is really hot. Stuff about 15 of us in it and the sun coming in. :w00t: it's about 110 degrees. I kid you not. Sort of menopause for everyone, no matter what age, or gender. :w00t:

The Center came out of the fact that when people came down to the site there was nothing and nowhere they could go to learn about the WTC and the attacks. So they started this center and set up exhibits and recorded personal accounts from survivors, families, etc. And they did guided tours of the site. When people leave they were asked to fill out cards. We had to go through cards and put them in categories and pull ones we personally felt were very special and touching. Except for the heat (think trapped in a sauna), it was wonderful, poignant and eye opening to read them from people all over the world. At the end we each read a card we thought was special and many of us had tears in our eyes. We were glad we did it but I'm beat between getting up at 6am for the morning hand in hand, traveling down, then up, then down, then up to and from the area. An emotional, draining day for sure but very satisfying.


----------

